# Buying a bow for my 6 year old son. any ideas?



## monica bow girl

I am wanting to get my 6 year old son in to archery. Any ideas on a good bow? Thank you!


----------



## clemsongrad

*My 6 year olds bow*

Fuse Archery..company tha makes stabilizers..

Real compound bow..about 60-70% let off

13/14-20 draw

10-24 lb draw I think..real strings, etc.. my son has shot 4 tournaments with me this year...

http://www.fusearchery.com/youth/index.php


----------



## SilentKnight

Got my son the Martin tiger, it's a compound bow for lil kids. He loves it and he's also 6 years old. It came with quiver and arrows, arm guard, paper target and finger tab. The fuse do look better, The Tiger looks more like a kids bow.
Here's the link:
http://www.martinarchery.com/youthbows.php#tiger


----------



## Double S

Welcome to AT. I bought my son a Martin Tiger last week. He loves it. he will probably move up to a Genesis bow in a few months. check out as many youth bows as you can. have you son pull back on a few bows to find his draw weight and length. Happy bow hunting!.


----------



## Tim Roberts

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* monica bow girl. Have fun here.


----------



## backatbowhuntin

I bought my 6 and 8 year old daughters each a Fuse Freestyle, one in regular camo, one in pink camo. We haven't had any time to shoot, but they look better than all of the other kids bows in the same weight and draw class. The draw length is adjustable from 14" to 24" so is there is room to grow. Draw weight goes from 10-25 or so pounds. They draw smooth and are easy to adjust. The strings look much more like the strings on my bows and not like a shoe lace like some of the others on the market. The cost about twice as much as the Martin and three times the brave, but they don't look like a toy. I think the riser is plastic, but you can't tell by looking at a picture. I added a kisser button and peep site to them both at a minimal cost. The captive rest that comes in the package holds the arrow well but the clearance is a bit tight for the fletchings on the included arrows. One of the arrow's fletchings was mis-shapen from being in the pack, but a night in my jojan clamp seems to have it straight. All in all they seem like a very good set up. With the draw weights set at the lower end, the arrows don't go fast enough to stick in a bag target from a couple of feet away with me shooting, but do fine in my layered target. Pm me if I can answer any other questions. Hopefully we can get shooting time in soon and I can give more details.


----------



## rupejosh

matthews genesis or mission menace they are the kid friendly and leave lots of room for growth


----------



## ansarha

:wav::welcome: Welcome to AT :welcome::wav:


----------



## pearsonarcher1

*i have a PSE SPYDER i will sell you for 75.00*

let me know


----------



## Zaoc

*My 8 Year old son....*

Just got a Stacey Tom Thumb II for my son. He had shot a couple others but our pro shop that we use put him in the Stacey and it has been great so far.

Zaoc


----------



## riverrat70

I just got my son a Mission Menace. It is a neat little bow. adjustable draw from 17 - 30 " and weight adjustment from 16 - 52 lbs. It is a good bow to find out if they will like archery and if not it should be easy to sell.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## smurphysgirl

*Archery is a great family sport/hobby!*

Welcome to AT! 

I have 3 boys who started shooting when they were 7,5,2...with some help for the younger ones. We bought a Mini Genisis for them to share until getting a little older. They 3d with us and practice, etc. I've noticed that these bows have great resale prices in here and on ebay. 

Can't speak for the other kids/youth bows..

Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## paintedman

Welcome :thumbs_up


----------



## swampfrogg




----------



## pklyph

*kids bows*

Welcome.

I have a 5 year old daughter that has been shooting all winter. I bought her the Martin Tiger and it works great, except:

1. Its not a real bow string, so there is no option for a peep. The Vital gear peep that atatches to the side will work, but it leads me to issue #2...

2. With the shoot through riser, it is nice because righties or lefties can shoot it but it limits the left to right of the pin adjustment. My daughter has it screwed in as far as it will go and is still a few inches left... She is anchoring great, but no more room to move the sight...

3. No Adjustment for draw, so there is no let off or wall for the shorter draw shooters, not great for teaching a consistant anchor point...

With that said, I have had her shoot the Menace, Fuse, Bear, and others and I love the Menace and Bear. The mod adjustment not only fits a wide range of shooters but it will also increase in poundage with the child, up to where they could hunt with it! AWESOME! 

but, for my daughter the mass weight of the bows is still too much for her to hold out on her own...

So for now, the martin is lightweight and she is doing very well with it so far, but it definitely has limited her until she can hold out more weight...

So my suggestion, is NOT to buy one without having your son shoot it to make sure he can hold it comfortably.

Have fun, once they start shooting they are worse on the pocket book than we are... my daughter already has wraps on her arrows, a release, and she is eyeing up the Pink Menace once she is ready... and I'm sure that's just the beginning!


----------



## monica bow girl

Thank you for the info i will look in to it!


----------



## monica bow girl

*bow for my 6 year old.*

Thank you all for the great information on all the different bows you recommended for my son.  Were going to start looking this next weekend.


----------

